# Nationwide duplicate debit card transactions



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

_*Important Service Message on Debit Card transactions*An apology to our customers who have experienced duplicate debit card transactions.

Thursday 26 July 2012: Nationwide wishes to apologise to those customers affected by a debit card payments problem. Debit card transactions made on Tuesday 24 July were processed twice and this affected 704,426 accounts (once on 24 July and once on 25 July) due to human error. The error, which came to light earlier today, will be corrected tonight.
A number of customers will have been adversely impacted, estimated to be less than 50,000*. All charges will be refunded in full and any costs associated with this error will be reimbursed in full. None of our customers will suffer financial loss as a result of this one-off error.
We apologise once again for any inconvenience or uncertainty caused by this error.
Jenny Groves, Divisional Director for Customer Experience
* Those customers adversely impacted _
http://your.nationwide.co.uk/your-news/articles/Pages/service-message.aspx

They're updating their Facebook / Twitter pages with further info & answering any questions https://www.facebook.com/#!/NationwideBuildingSociety

https://twitter.com/AskNationwide


----------

